
In Brain’s Electrical Ripples, Markers for Memories Appear - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/in-brains-electrical-ripples-markers-for-memories-appear
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20625817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20625817)

